# Single Mum moving to Spain



## Jobill71 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am hoping to move to Spain next year and not sure which area is the best to move to as I have a toddler. What are the best areas in which to move when you have a child. I am currently thinking of either Almeria, Murcia or around Malaga area any recommendations/suggestions?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you been on any fact finding trips yet?? To get an idea of what you want and whether its sustainable?? Are you going to be ok finding work with a toddler or dont you need to

Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

How old is your child? Children may start school here from 3 years of age, under that depending on their birth date, which is a great if you need some time for work (hours are normally 9am - 2 pm). School is compulsory from age 6 at which point you need to be resident and you and your child need to have such status plus NIE and registration on the local Padron. Residency will require you to show healthcare (which may be private) and an income of around €600 per person going into a Spanish bank account. Some areas (not ours at the moment) also require you to have €6000 (approx.) in a bank account at the time of application for residency. You may be well aware of these requirements but I though I should point them out in case you didn't know. Good Luck with your move!!!


----------



## Jobill71 (Oct 14, 2015)

jojo said:


> Have you been on any fact finding trips yet?? To get an idea of what you want and whether its sustainable?? Are you going to be ok finding work with a toddler or dont you need to
> 
> Jo xxxx


I was in Murcia a few months ago and I am looking at going out to Spain in January for a month to do some fact finding based on my situation but not sure whether to go to Almeria or Malaga area hence why asking the question. 

I will be working for myself. I've been an expat for over 20 years in several different countries so I'm not new to relocating or the challenges that it brings and to be honest the hardest place I have found to move to is England - and I'm English!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Others will talk about where they live, I can only say about where we are. There are plenty of mother and toddler groups around Nerja and Torrox and the school in Torrox is excellent. We have a 5 year old and have made many friends of all nationalities either through him and his school or through folk we've met here. Torrox Pueblo is very friendly and welcoming, Nerja slightly less so (it's much bigger is probably why). There are plenty of international schools around too although a lot of people are removing their kids from them because of poor discipline and poor teaching.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Malaga area would likely be easier to get started in due to it being substantially larger than Almeria and offering more choice of everything. Also the airport offers far more flights to UK etc.


----------

